# Ajouter une photo à sa signature dans Mail (pas en PJ)



## as.cassou (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Mail et je souhaite créer une signature. Jusque là rien de compliquer, sauf que je n'arrive pas à ajouter de photo. La seule chose que j'ai réussi à faire c'est un copier coller ce qui fait que mon destinataire reçoit la photo en pièce jointe, or ce n'est pas du tout ce que je veux. Je souhaiterais simplement un petit carré avec ma photo à côté de ma signature, comme une carte de visite quoi. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci beaucoup par avance!!!!


----------



## marctiger (26 Octobre 2009)

http://www.exalead.fr/search/web/results/?q=Ajouter+une+photo+à+sa+signature+dans+Mail

Bienvenue parmi-nous.


----------



## Petira (26 Octobre 2009)

ba tu redimmentione ta photo en 10x10 pixels par exemple et tu la met à coté de ta signature... 

De toute façon à partir du moment ou tu join quelque chose à un mail, il est forcément en pièce jointe, et donc ton destinataire peu forcément le récupérer puisque tu lui a envoyé !


----------



## as.cassou (27 Octobre 2009)

Ok merci pour le lien!!
Sinon non justement je suis presque sûre qu'on peut ajouter une photo sans que cela soit une pièce jointe, mais juste une signature genre carte de visite....


----------



## Petira (27 Octobre 2009)

a ok ba si tu trouve comment on fais dit le parce que ça m'interresse pour ma signature aussi !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2009)

C'est un sujet qui a déjà été traité à d'innombrables reprises. Quand on met une image dans un message (dans le message ou dans la signature, peu importe) qu'on le veuille ou non, c'est nécessairement une pièce jointe. Son affichage dans le message ou sous forme d'icône dépend du format choisi pour l'encodage et/ou des logiciels utilisés à l'envoi et à la réception. Certains logiciels afficheront tout document comme pièce jointe, d'autres tendront à les afficher dans le corps du message, c'est selon. 

Si tu utilises Mail, en général les images s'affichent dans le corps du message (voire les nombreux fils qui demandent comment faire pour que les fichiers joints s'affichent plutôt en icônes) du moins si tu es en format "RTF" (par opposition au texte brut). Si tu veux l'outil le plus complet en matière d'édition en HTML complexe, il te faudra faire appel plutôt à Thunderbird. Ou au duo Word/Entourage (Safari/Mail n'est pas mal non plus, mais moins pratique).

Pour le reste, pas de magie. Si tes correspondants lisent leur courrier par Webmail, par exemple, pas évident qu'ils voient la mise en page telle que tu l'as conçue. À l'inverse, s'ils utilisent Outlook sous Windows, ils verront les images tellement intégrées au corps du message qu'il devront éventuellement ruser pour pouvoir enregistrer l'image s'ils le souhaitent... Comme déjà dit, tout ça a déjà été largement traité sur les forums.


----------



## Petira (27 Octobre 2009)

Voila donc je n'avais pas tord quand je disais que toute photo était forcément une pièce jointe !


----------

